
Five Types of Virality - ismdubey
https://news.greylock.com/the-five-types-of-virality-8ba42051928d#.tuzmxnyz7
======
aorloff
Synopsis : read my article about viral marketing using this 1 weird trick !

------
mooneater
Thinking deeply about virality is probably worthwhile, though Im not sure I
agree with the breakdown here.

"Incentivized" is an optional attribute that applies to the other four, not
just word of mouth.

~~~
Bartweiss
This is definitely not a thorough (or deeply useful) investigation of the
topic.

As I read it, there are three types of transfer identified here and two
modifiers.

\- Word of mouth

\- Demonstration (intentional or not)

\- Network effects (N.B. this is a problem as well as an opportunity)

And the modifiers:

\- User incentives (cash-for-shares)

\- Central sharers (e.g. Let's Plays, celebrities on Instagram)

That seems like a better framework than the one provided. We can see that
Pokemon Go was demonstration and word-of-mouth with central sharers, Uber was
demonstration and word-of-mouth with incentives, and Instagram was network
effects with central sharers.

Building this up into a proper model with more elements would be interesting.
Additives like "controversy" and "media appeal" would probably be key to
identify.

~~~
ismdubey
I like the way you broke down things. People at a16Z have some sort of a
network effect playbook for different types of Network Effects. I was
listening about this in one of their podcasts.

~~~
__derek__
Here's the episode: "Not all network effects are created equal"[1]

[1]: [http://a16z.com/2016/08/01/network-effects-
taxonomy/](http://a16z.com/2016/08/01/network-effects-taxonomy/)

------
thedevil
Anyone have any really good sources to learn to think about virality?

I'm getting a few insights reading this (e.g. demonstration virality now seems
stupid obvious but I had never thought about it before ), but I'd go a little
deeper and have no clue where to start.

I've tried several different Google searches but came up with mostly garbage.

~~~
ci5er
First you have to separate out network effects (recently called "the platform
stack") from virality. The former (not the one you asked for) is this stuff:

    
    
      - https://medium.com/@smitty/what-i-learned-from-100-s-of-hours-studying-platform-businesses-platform-building-basics-part-1-1ae6e75c6cf0
    
      - https://medium.com/art-marketing/the-platform-stack-c83f9c96e6
    

Slide #68 here talks about the difference (the whole deck is worth a look-
see):

    
    
      - http://www.slideshare.net/a16z/network-effects-59206938/68-Whats_the_differenceD_E_F
    

Some of my clients have found spreadsheet/tutorial/example useful to help them
"bring it home":

    
    
      - https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20121002124206-18876785-how-to-model-viral-growth-the-hybrid-model
    

There's a slew of charlatans that will want to help you use FB to make things
"go viral" (you'll find some of those pitches on SlideShare), but first, once
you know what it is, you can begin to sort the wheat from the chaff for
yourself...

------
Bartweiss
I'd love to see some proper data on "incentivized word of mouth". When I
engage in that, it's almost always normal word of mouth plus a mutual cash-
grab. Compare how often you decide "I should spread the word about this for
money" to how often you go "This is really great. Oh! Let me recommend you and
we'll both save a couple bucks." Hell, I've told existing users "I want this
app, recommend me and we'll grab some cash?"

I guess it might still improve retention for the new users, which is probably
Uber's goal, but I'm skeptical about whether incentives promote more sharing,
or just raise the price of existing shares.

~~~
cmiller1
>I guess it might still improve retention for the new users, which is probably
Uber's goal, but I'm skeptical about whether incentives promote more sharing

I first used Uber because I was with someone that was already a user and we
were going to catch a cab... He would have just done it himself, but because
of the incentive, I downloaded instead so our shared ride would cost us less.

------
perfmode
This isn't exactly an orthogonal basis.

------
paulddraper
Now we're really making words up....

"Five types of viral marketing"

------
jitl
I'm always amused when I see an article like this at the top of Hacker News. I
come here for interesting technical articles and discussion on computer
science topics, not this sort-of marketing noise^H^H^H^H^H advice targeted at
"entrepreneurs".

I wonder how much overlap there is between upvoters of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12539522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12539522)
(L4 microkernels...) and this article (Five Types of Virality). It would be
very interesting if Hacker News could release some anonymized voting
information so we could visualize our community's various clusters.

~~~
j03m1
When I see posts like this I just assume everyone at [ insert company y ] up
voted.

~~~
ismdubey
actually, I submitted this post and have nothing to do with Greylock. I am an
entrepreneur myself trying to grow my product. Hence, I think about virality
all the time. The audience here is also interested in growth as is clear by
the upvotes.

~~~
daveguy
Just because you submitted it doesn't mean everyone at company y isn't
alerting on posts about their company and voting them up.

But I do agree this is an entrepreneurial topic of general interest.

~~~
ismdubey
Theoretically, you might be right. But, I seriously doubt someone at GreyLock
would have noticed until it was upvoted enough no of times to be on top.

------
smnplk
No quantum virality ? Huh...

